# Welchen Monitor zu RTX3060



## HankBogey (2. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche Tipps zum Kauf eines Monitor für den Gaming PC meiner Tochter......PC ist da, Monitor fehlt noch.....

Habe mich stundenlang belesen, will aber keinen Fehler machen

Der PC hat eine RTX3060...hätte gerne einen Curved, 32 oder 34 Zoll Widescreen......finde aber im GSync Jungle irgendwie nie das Richtige....
Ist die 3060 auf Full HD limitiert, macht das WQHD bei der Karte überhaupt Sinn.....
Gespielt werden sollen die Klassiker Fortnite, GTA, Cyberpunk etc.

Hier die Konfi des Rechners:


CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8× 3600 MHz, mit AMD Precision Boost 2 Technologie bis zu 4400 MHz
CPU-Kühler: Silent-Kühler für Sockel AM3+ / FM1 / FM2 / AM4
Boot SSD: M.2 SSD 1000 GB Kingston NV1 (2100 MB/s lesen | 1700 MB/s schreiben)
Speicher: 16 GB DDR4-RAM, Dual Channel, 3200 MHz, Kingston HyperX FURY
Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce® RTX 3060, 12 GB GDDR6, 1x HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, PCIe 4.0, DirectX® 12, inklusive GeForce® Experience™
Mainboard: MSI B450M PRO-VDH Max, Sockel AM4, AMD® B450 Chipset, 1× M.2, 4× SATA III (6 GBit/s), RAID support, 4× USB 3.1, 4× USB 2.0, 2× Front-USB, 1× PCIe X16, 2× PCIe X1, 1× PS/2, 7.1 HD Audio
opt. Laufwerk: nicht einbaubar
Netzwerk: 10/100/1000 MBit/s Ethernet LAN, DSL fähig
Sound: integrierter OnBoard 7.1 Controller, HD-Audio
Gehäuse: CSL Cercyon schwarz, Glas Seitenteil, 4× aRGB Lüfter, 1× Front-USB 3.1 Gen1, Glas Seitenteil
Netzteil: 500 Watt Power Boost 80+ Bronze Netzteil schwarz, 80 PLUS® Bronze zertifiziert
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Home, 64Bit, vorinstalliert und inkl. Installationsmedium USB-Stick
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (2. Dezember 2021)

Eine WQHD Monitor mit einem RTX3060 wäre nicht zu empfehlen oder  du mußt die Grafik -Settings in Spiele drastisch senken.Was auch kein sinn machen  würde auf die Optik im Spiel und würde den spielspaß trügen.Dann würtde ich lieber einen gescheiten Full HD Monitor nehmen ,dafür mit sehr guten Grafik-Settings im Spiel.
Hier sind auch die Empfehlungen mit welchen GPU-Klassen bei welcher Monitor Auflösung sinnvoll wäre,

Kleiner Zitat vom Computerbase,

Empfehlungen für WQHD​
Für 2.560 × 1.440 benötigt es dann schon deutlich mehr Rechenleistung. Als Einstiegslösung bietet sich erneut die GeForce RTX 3060 an, doch muss einem bewusst sein, dass die Rechenleistung oft nicht ausreichend sein wird und die Details entsprechend (deutlich) reduziert werden müssen. Es ist eher ratsam, eine Leistungsklasse darüber einzusteigen.

Mehr dazu,









						Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2022: GPUs im Vergleich
					

Welche Grafikkarte kaufen? Kurz vor Weihnachten gibt es Empfehlungen mit Nvidia GeForce RTX 4000, RTX 3000 sowie AMD Radeon RX 6000.




					www.computerbase.de
				





grüße Brex


----------



## HankBogey (2. Dezember 2021)

Wie sieht denn das Bild bei Full HD auf einem 34 Widescreen aus....gibt es ein Limit bei der Bildschirmgrösse bei FullHD


----------



## JoM79 (2. Dezember 2021)

Garnicht, gibt kein 34" FHD, FHD 32" gibt es und nein, gut sieht das nicht mehr aus. 
Lieber höhere Auflösung mit weniger Details, als mehr Details mit geringerer Auflösung.


----------



## HankBogey (2. Dezember 2021)

Also doch eher einen WQHD kaufen.....habt ihr eine Empfehlung......sollte ja Gsync haben


----------



## Schori (2. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe Jahre lang mit einer RX 580 auf WQHD gehockt, u.a. Witcher 3. Man muss nur Regler bedienen können. Eine 3060 hat deutlich mehr Leistung.
Die allermeisten Monitore mit freesync laufen auch mit gsync. Mein MSI MAG322CQR z.B. funktioniert voll mit gsync, auch wenn man das bei 165Hz nicht wirklich braucht. Es gibt inzw. Nachfolger von meinem Monitor die faktisch das gleiche sind.


----------



## TheOnLY (2. Dezember 2021)

Einen FHD-Monitor würde ich mir heute nicht mehr kaufen. Monitore benutzt man in der Regel doch deutlich länger als eine GPU und dann wegen einer "schwachen" GPU einen Monitor mit geringer Auflösung kaufen?
Dann rüstet man die GPU irgendwann auf und muss immer noch mit Miniauflösung spielen, da der Monitor nicht besseres kann oder kauf dazu auch gleich wieder einen neuen Monitor.
Da dreh ich lieber mal die Details ein wenig runter, insbesondere mit VRR müssen es keine 90+ FPS sein. (Freesync funktioniert mit NVIDIA GPUs in der Regel auch).
Außerdem funktionieren DLSS und Konsorten mittlerweile doch recht gut wenn es mal etwas unrund wird.

Ich spiele zur Zeit auch mit einer 3060 in 4K, davor mit einer 390 in WQHD, funktioniert wunderbar (Regler und so ). Für spiele wie Cyberpunk muss man dann halt auch mal DLSS einschalten und wenn der Spielspaß nur von der Grafik kommt, dann kann ich mir auch direkt einen Film ansehen.
Den Monitor habe ich in 5-6 Jahren wohl auch noch, die GPU? wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Hoppss (2. Dezember 2021)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Eine WQHD Monitor mit einem RTX3060 wäre nicht zu empfehlen oder du mußt die Grafik -Settings in Spiele drastisch senken.


Das kann ich persönlich nicht bestätigen! ... das Senken der Settings ist zwar korrekt, nur, der Eindruck auf einem tollen Monitor mit einer eher lahmen GPU ist allemal besser als mit einer schnellen GPU in maximalen Settings in FHD (finde ich ... nicht nur alleine, s.o.)
Ich bin seit ca. 2 Jahren mit einer leicht übertackteten VEGA in UWQHD mit 34 Zoll unterwegs, natürlich nicht mit max Einstellungen, trotzdem immer wieder beeindruckend ... kommt allerdings auch auf die jeweilige Spiele an. Bis 60 FPS dennoch kein Thema!


JoM79 schrieb:


> Lieber höhere Auflösung mit weniger Details, als mehr Details mit geringerer Auflösung.


 ... in dem Sinne oder so ...


----------



## HankBogey (2. Dezember 2021)

Habt ihr konkret eine Empfehlung für einen 34 WQHD Monitor.. Einsatz Gaming


----------



## HisN (2. Dezember 2021)

HankBogey schrieb:


> Ist die 3060 auf Full HD limitiert, macht das WQHD bei der Karte überhaupt Sinn.....



Nutze DSR und schau wo Du ankommst, es ist doch am Ende von Dir und von Deiner Einstellung gegenüber FPS und Bildqualität abhängig was geht und was nicht geht. Teste es aus. Viel besser als 100 Leute auf der Straße zu fragen.


Ist jetzt meine 3090 auf WQHD limitiert? Oder warum hab ich da nur 5 FPS wenn ich die Regler anziehe? 
Du verstehst auf was ich hinaus will?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monitore kauft man so fett wie möglich, in der Regel überleben sie mehrere Grafikkarten, wenn man sich nicht gerade von Holzklasse zu Holzklasse hangelt.

Ich hab meinen ersten WQXGA-Monitor (2560x1600) 2007 angeschafft. Damals war eine 8800GTX im Rechner. 
Und ihr eiert heute rum mit den Monster-Grakas^^


----------



## HankBogey (3. Dezember 2021)

Was muss ich mit einer RTX 3060 bei gsync/freesync beachten... Muss es gsync sein....


----------



## HisN (3. Dezember 2021)

Nein. Funktioniert mit Freesync genau so.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2021)

Nicht so ganz. 
Der Monitor muss adaptive sync über DP unterstützen.


----------



## HankBogey (3. Dezember 2021)

Mal konkret, da ich wirklich dahingehend Anfänger bin.

Habt ihr eine konkrete Empfehlung für einen Monitor... "adaptive sync über Dp sagt mir jetzt mal nix


----------



## HisN (3. Dezember 2021)

Hast Du ein konkretes Budget genannt, oder dürfen wir mit 2000 Euro-Monitoren kommen?


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2021)

HankBogey schrieb:


> Mal konkret, da ich wirklich dahingehend Anfänger bin.
> 
> Habt ihr eine konkrete Empfehlung für einen Monitor... "adaptive sync über Dp sagt mir jetzt mal nix


Adaptive sync ist der Standard der VESA für DP 1.2a.
Nvidia nutzt den für gsync compatible und AMD für Freesync.


----------



## HankBogey (3. Dezember 2021)

Budget bis 700 Euro


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2021)

Samsung Odyssey G7 G73T / G74T / G75T (2021), 31.5" ab € 529,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Samsung Odyssey G7 G73T / G74T / G75T (2021), 31.5" ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Diagonale: 31.5"/80cm • Auflösung: 2560x1440, 16:9, 93ppi • Helligkeit: 350cd/m² (typisch), 600cd/m² (HDR… ✔ Monitore ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## HankBogey (4. Dezember 2021)

https://www.amazon.de/LC-Power-UltraWide-Monitor-LC-M34-UWQHD-144C-schwarz/dp/B08DVBSM1K/ref=sr_1_13?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&keywords=34+monitor&qid=1638452208&sr=8-13
		


Was ist mit dem?


----------



## FetterKasten (4. Dezember 2021)

HankBogey schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/LC-Power-UltraWide-Monitor-LC-M34-UWQHD-144C-schwarz/dp/B08DVBSM1K/ref=sr_1_13?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&keywords=34+monitor&qid=1638452208&sr=8-13
> 
> 
> 
> Was ist mit dem?


Du wolltest doch erst einen WQHD. 
Werd dir erstmal klar, was du überhaupt möchstest. 
Normalerweise überlegt man sich das mit dem Monitor VOR dem PC Kauf, denn der ist das wichtigste Teil.


----------



## HankBogey (4. Dezember 2021)

Du hast recht, 21 :9  sollte es sein.


----------



## HankBogey (5. Dezember 2021)

https://www.amazon.de/AOC-CU34G2X-DisplayPort-Free-Sync-Reaktionszeit/dp/B082VHT11B/ref=sr_1_12?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&keywords=wqhd%2B34&qid=1638713784&s=computers&sr=1-12&th=1
		


Wäre der mit einer RTX3060 möglich. Wie wichtig ist HDR?


----------



## HisN (5. Dezember 2021)

Wenn es vernünftig funktioniert (HDR1000 mit FALD oder OLED) ist das schon ein sehr nettes Feature.
Alles andere ist eher .... Marketing.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Dezember 2021)

HankBogey schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/AOC-CU34G2X-DisplayPort-Free-Sync-Reaktionszeit/dp/B082VHT11B/ref=sr_1_12?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&keywords=wqhd%2B34&qid=1638713784&s=computers&sr=1-12&th=1
> 
> 
> 
> Wäre der mit einer RTX3060 möglich. Wie wichtig ist HDR?


Ja. 
HDR musst du für dich entscheiden, aber in deinem Budget gibt's da eh nix was den Namen HDR verdient hat.


----------



## HankBogey (5. Dezember 2021)

https://www.amazon.de/MILLENIUM-MD34PRO-Curved-Gaming-Monitor-Sport/dp/B08L5MXWLW/ref=sr_1_20?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&keywords=monitor%2Bgaming%2B34&qid=1638734060&sr=8-20&th=1
		


Den habe ich noch gefunden.......hat Gsync, 144Hz, 1ms etc...  Hat den einer mal live gesehen?


----------



## JoM79 (5. Dezember 2021)

Adaptive sync. 
Die 1ms ist MPRT und nicht gtg, hast also das übliche black smearing von VA.


----------



## HankBogey (10. Dezember 2021)

Weiß einer, ob der definitiv Gsynctauglich ist......die Angaben sind mal so mal so









						Gigabyte G34WQC - 34 Zoll, UWQHD (3440 x 1440), VA-Panel, 144Hz, 1ms, 350cd/m² vergleichen und günstig kaufen | CHECK24
					

Gigabyte G34WQC - 34 Zoll, UWQHD (3440 x 1440), VA-Panel, 144Hz, 1ms, 350cd/m² bei CHECK24 vergleichen und günstig kaufen | ✅  Service durch CHECK24 --> Jetzt bestellen




					elektronik.check24.de


----------



## JoM79 (10. Dezember 2021)

Klar kannst du gsync aktivieren. 
Die Frage ist nur, wie gut es läuft, ist leider bei VA oft ein Problem.


----------



## FetterKasten (10. Dezember 2021)

Von den VA UW-Panels würde ich bei Adaptive Sync abraten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist da sehr groß, dass man Flickern hat bei bestimmten Frequenzen.


----------



## Lordac (10. Dezember 2021)

Servus,


HankBogey schrieb:


> Der PC hat eine RTX3060...hätte gerne einen Curved, 32 oder 34 Zoll Widescreen...





HankBogey schrieb:


> Budget bis 700 Euro


ich finde auch das du dir vor dem Kauf mehr Gedanken hättest machen sollen, mit dem Gesamtbudget (RTX3060 + 700,- Euro für den Monitor), hätte man eine andere Kombination wählen können.

Wie dem auch sei, eine RTX3060 sehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch bei einem FHD-Monitor wie z.B. dem ASUS TUF Gaming VG259Q.
Je nach Spiel und Anspruch, kann die RTX3060 natürlich auch mit einer höheren Auflösung klar kommen.

Bei Geizhals kannst du wunderbar nach deinen Wünschen Filter setzen:





						Monitore Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich für Monitore ✓ Bewertungen ✓ Produktinfos ⇒ Auswahl und Filtern der Produkte nach den besten Eigenschaften und dem billigsten Preis




					geizhals.de
				



Zu deinem Favoriten suchst du im Netz dann Tests; zusätzlich kannst du dich auch von der PCGH inspirieren lassen:








						Gaming-Monitor-Test 2022/2023: LCD-Kaufberatung für Full HD, WQHD, UHD/4K, 144 Hz, 21:9 und Curved [Dezember]
					

Gaming-Monitor-Test 2022/2023 [Dezember]: Sie suchen PC- oder Gaming-Monitore? Wir haben Kauftipps für Full HD, WQHD, UHD/4K, Curved, 144 und 240 Hz.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				



Gruß,

Lordac


----------



## Patapon (12. Dezember 2021)

HisN schrieb:


> Nutze DSR und schau wo Du ankommst, es ist doch am Ende von Dir und von Deiner Einstellung gegenüber FPS und Bildqualität abhängig was geht und was nicht geht. Teste es aus. Viel besser als 100 Leute auf der Straße zu fragen.
> 
> 
> Ist jetzt meine 3090 auf WQHD limitiert? Oder warum hab ich da nur 5 FPS wenn ich die Regler anziehe?
> ...


Welches Tool nutzt du für die coole Anzeige ist das After Burner mit RTC und hast ein plugin ?


----------



## HisN (13. Dezember 2021)

Das ist der Afterburner ohne ein Plugin.


----------

